# Simulador de redes, antenas



## CcondLewi (May 15, 2009)

holas a todos
queria que me recomendaran algunos software de simulacion de redes, colocacion de puntos de antenas entre otros. una ves vi el de colocacion de antenas pero no me acuerdo su monbre.
salu2


----------

